# teddy atlas



## Box Out 2003 (Jul 8, 2003)

i was watching a fight the other day and teddy atlas was in the winners corner. teddy has been a good guy for boxing many years and it was nice to see him tell his fighter after the bout that 'you fought like a champ in there and now you go over and act like a champ and say thank you to your opponent.' 

good for you teddy!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2003)

He is a former boxer I gather?


----------



## Box Out 2003 (Jul 20, 2003)

i am getting the hang of this internet thing. i am going to try and post more boxing stuff but i borrow my internet from a friend. teddy atlas is a famous corner man who also used to box. he does a lot of commentary in big fights and you can see him with max kellerman on friday nights fights a lot. some do not like him but i do. he worked with mike tyson too along with cus damato.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2003)

How did he do as a boxer?


----------



## Box Out 2003 (Jul 22, 2003)

teddy had a good career but his best work has been as a trainer. tyson was his best known fighter for a long time in the early years of tyson when he was a terror.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 25, 2003)

It's too bad Teddy wasn't able to influence Iron Mike much more, and maybe reduced some of Mike's thuggishness. 
If I'm not mistaken, I heard or read somewhere that Teddy and Mike had a big falling out before they split. Anybody know more about that?


----------



## kaesa (Jul 30, 2003)

From what I remember Tyson raped Teddy's neice, Teddy took a gun and threatned Tyson, Cus got rid of Teddy.

That's what I remember from the HBO movie "Tyson", so take it for what is worth.

Joe


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 5, 2003)

Teddy used to fight but an eye injury (detached retina?) forced him out early. He used to train Tysin but he was forced out because he tried to hold Tyson accountable for his actions both in the ring and out. The Tyson camp didn't like Teddy berating their STAR.

In my mind Teddy is one of the best boxing mind out there. If I were to hit the big time I would want Teddy in my corner.

Oh and Max is probably the best media guy around. He just loves this stuff so much and he knows his boxing.

Tony


----------

